# Baby changing mat or bunny bed?



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It seems George has taken a liking to little Jacks changing mat.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Awww that's so sweet, it's funny how they pick odd places to lay isn't it.
My two have towels and fleecy blankets on the floor to lay on but they will scrap them out the way to lay on the carpet!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww bless him. Actually not a bad idea as a bun bed for my lot cos they wee on the blankets!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

That one is from Argos, really soft and padded I'm not surprised he likes to sleep on it.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awwwww bless him


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

thats a big bunny:thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

fits perfectly


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

He is gorgeous! looks very comfy lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thing is he sniffs around it and nudges Jack as if to make him move when I'm trying to change his nappy on there. Think George has definately claimed it.

*Is it wrong that I keep calling George Jack and Jack George?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Thing is he sniffs around it and nudges Jack as if to make him move when I'm trying to change his nappy on there. Think George has definately claimed it.
> 
> *Is it wrong that I keep calling George Jack and Jack George?


Lol, no, my mum does it all the time! She will be shouting at the dog to be quiet and will replace Sabre with Heidi! I'm often called Leana aswell but its my sisters name!

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha my two outside have a changing mat! But was to try protect the shed floor  Was trying to get them to do the business in it...but has become more of a feeding mat


----------

